# some of my work



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

just signed up and thought i'd post up some of my work

refurbed and painted gloss black 106 gti wheels









refurbed and painted rover gun metal grey ford st24 wheels









audi tt wing painted









corsa c front bumper-rubstrips removed and smoothed, smoothed in irmy splitter









corsa interior parts painted









mk3 ford fiesta smoothed tailgate with smoothed in spoiler









smoothed vw bora front rubstrip and mirror caps painted









mk6 fiesta wings painted









mk6 fiesta st rear bumper painted 









corsa c smoothed front bumper, colour coded arches and skirts









corsa c smoothed rear bumper, tailgate (dull due to wet flatting before buffing)









astra vxr front bumper painted









gloss black parts

















i have hundreds of more pics of my work, just need to work through them all and sort them out on my laptop


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice work mate...those gloss black wheels look amazing!


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Great stuff!!


----------



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

thank you, got a few more sets of wheels to be done over next week or so, will post more pics once done


----------



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

bump!


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

nice to see a fellow blue scouser whose a painter to


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice work on the wheels


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Don`t take this the wrong way but your work probably is amazing, its just that the pictures don`t really show it off if you know what I mean which is a real shame.
I don`t post pictures because I am flippin useless and cant capture the detail. Photography was something that really bored me but looking at the studio and showroom posts these two hobbies seem to fit like hand in glove:wall:
People posting crappy pics from mobile phones is normally pointless too.
Its good to know a decent, local sprayer:thumb:


----------



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

camera phone ftl, only camera i have though


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Do not buy from this guy he is a scammer

please mods delete his account


----------



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

am i selling anything? no i'm not


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Goodison2012 

Could I ask you why you have edited all your posts to simply say bump? What did you have written there before?

Thanks, 

DWC


----------



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

all my posts? think you need to look again


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

goodison2012 said:


> all my posts? think you need to look again


Indeed your correct I see you have just amended the posts where you were talking about selling items.

Your response was perfect.

DWC


----------



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

i edited 1 post and it had nothing to do with selling

can really scam when i prefer cash on collection when i sell items


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Dude why would you keep the same username?

Google is our friend.


----------



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

using different usernames-something to hide

thanks for spamming my thread anyway, this is a thread on my work not whether i am a scammer or not


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work my friend. Those skills will save you some cash.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> Excellent work my friend. Those skills will save you some cash.


thanks


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

i heard about this ****** a few times on other forums

he does use other user names too


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

kos said:


> i heard about this ****** a few times on other forums
> 
> he does use other user names too


if its who i think it is its Paul Woodward/beckford on the vag forums


----------



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

goodison2012 said:


> thanks for spamming my thread anyway, this is a thread on my work not whether i am a scammer or not


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

So, Goodison.

Moving on from my last message to you.

This has been bought to my attention earlier today.

http://retrorides.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=pfsw&action=display&thread=112170

As well as many members reporting your posts.

I have a duty to protect members of this forum. Myself and my moderator team work hard to do so.

For this reason your done.

Thanks and good night.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

good stuff from the mod team, ilike it round here


----------

